# First experience of using an iPhone !!



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

So I had iPhone 4s in my hands which belonged to an uncle of my friend. Had used his phone once before; Slick interface, nothing new to mention. The whole incident started when he asked me to send some songs to it. I already knew that iTunes was required for it. My friend had some software which he had downloaded to transfer songs, but it required iTunes. My "journey" began now. I downloaded iTunes. Played it with for half an hour, couldn't figure out how to transfer songs.  Searched all over net but nothing helped me. 

I tried some other softs, hoping to get some help. But nothing worked. A software called *DiskAid* allowed me access to iPhone folders with power to transfer files. But to my surprise nothing changed in the iPhone.

One more thing, there was nothing called "refresh" in music player. I really wonder what iOS architects think while designing the OS. I even restarted the phone but of no avail.

All this happened 2 days ago. I again went there today for some work and thought to give it a try once again. And again, I "wasted" an hour. 

While syncing music, it said that it will replace the a-z of the iPhone. I was seriously not expecting this. Obviously I skipped this.

After all the effort along with the help of mighty Google baba, nothing could help me to do a small task which no one could think even time-taking at first thought. Just a _right click and send to_ would do it. How hard it was ? But it's none other than iPawn, which really owned me. I was feeling such a shame on myself.

What's the use of so called "simplicity" which creates such complexity ? I don't know where did I sucked but I really wonder how many people would be able to do it.

Hail iJobs. :hail:

Disclaimer: This isn't an iPhone rant, more of iOS rant. And since I haven't used iPhone for prolong periods, so can't comment on other aspects, so would refrain from discussing about them.

Regards


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just a _right click and send to_ would do it. How hard it was ? But it's none other than *iPawn*, which really owned me. I was feeling such a shame on myself.


iPawn LOL EPIC!
BTW I didn't knew that Music transfer can be so difficult in iOS 

BTW this article/ guide seems pretty simple 
Link


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> iPawn LOL EPIC!
> BTW I didn't knew that Music transfer can be so difficult in iOS



Even I didn't know.



pratyush997 said:


> BTW this article/ guide seems pretty simple
> Link



I forgot to mention that I did try it. Updated the main post with the result.


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

I think people try this hard thing lose patience, and buy music from iTunes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> I think people try this hard thing lose patience, and buy music from iTunes.


Certified Anti-piracy Trick


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> I think people try this hard thing lose patience, and buy music from iTunes.



At least this won't happen with me.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Well this is the exact reason i hate Icr@p
I formated my computer once, when i synced my ipod lost all files  to apple


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

iTunes must be used for everything. And one can sync with only one PC which is a big bummer.


theserpent said:


> Well this is the exact reason i hate Icr@p
> I formated my computer once, when i synced my ipod lost all files  to apple



Lol. Even I had formatted my PC once. I copied everything with Winamp.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Well Iphone is found to be simpler by many people(Esp businessmen etc) but do you think they actually put songs etc in their phone, I doubt it..those people just use it as a symbol of pride


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well Iphone is found to be simpler by many people(Esp businessmen etc) but do you think they actually put songs etc in their phone, I doubt it..those people just use it as a symbol of pride



Exactly. Even one of my colleague, he used to sync his files in his system like everyday. He use some apps to download songs(ofc pirated).

I tried to copy some songs to my friends iPod and got frustrated with the process, finally i gave him files in his pen drive and told him to do it at his place.

iPhone may be the best device, but iOS is the worst Mobile OS. Jobs aim was to sell the mobiles, not care about ease of use of software. All he wanted was to screw with consumers and he is successful in .


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> iPhone may be the best device, but iOS is the worst Mobile OS. Jobs aim was to sell the mobiles, not care about ease of use of software. All he wanted was to screw with consumers and he is successful in .



Jobs aim wanted everyone to listen songs instantly over itunes with all songs available under one roof


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Well what i don't like but IOS is itunes and its cr@p restrictions to overgo them you have to jailbreak.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Jobs aim wanted everyone to listen songs instantly over itunes with all songs available under one roof


Think what if someone already purchased a copy and have in his PC. Do i need to purchase that again in iTunes? This is what i am talking about.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

iPhone user here and i too admit that trival tasks like song copying is so difficult and not straight forward. 
I sometimes download songs directly on my iPhone (yes my phone is jailbroken) and use some jailbreak tweaks to import them in my library. But yes the next time when i sync this phone with iTunes, i will loose those songs, so i don't usually don't sync (removed the sync music tick mark). As it is i rarely listen to music on my phone.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

+ You'll have two copies of the same thing stored I.e- Say you have synced all your songs to your iphone, some of the songs will be encoded and stored in the itunes folder- eating up 8-10 gb of space(or depding on the storage of you iphone)


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Think what if someone already purchased a copy and have in his PC. Do i need to purchase that again in iTunes? This is what i am talking about.


thats the worst thing 



raksrules said:


> iPhone user here and i too admit that trival tasks like song copying is so difficult and not straight forward.
> I sometimes download songs directly on my iPhone (yes my phone is jailbroken) and use some jailbreak tweaks to import them in my library. But yes the next time when i sync this phone with iTunes, i will loose those songs, so i don't usually don't sync (removed the sync music tick mark). As it is i rarely listen to music on my phone.



this is why apple releasing patches after patches for its lockscreen which is not yet fixed but to stop JBing

worth a read
*www.theverge.com/2013/3/26/4148628/why-doesnt-icloud-just-work


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

I completely understand frustrations of people with apple and their restrictions but if you know how to live with it and make the best use of available software, you can use your iPhone very well. 
Especially people who have used androids feel more frustrated. Jailbreaking does relieve one and add many tweaks and features and once you use a jailbroken iPhone you might not want to use a stock one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

I forgot to mention one thing. When I was about to download iTunes, I first tried in the iPhone itself. But that crap prevented me to do so by asking to mail the link of "download" to my mail id and then download from desktop. This is seriously height.

One thing I'd like to ask, of what material is the screen of 4S made? I'm asking because it didn't feel like glass, rather plastic.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I forgot to mention one thing. When I was about to download iTunes, I first tried in the iPhone itself. But that crap prevented me to do so by asking to mail the link of "download" to my mail id and then download from desktop. This is seriously height.
> 
> One thing I'd like to ask, of what material is the screen of 4S made? I'm asking because it didn't feel like glass, rather plastic.



iPhone browsers natively do not support downloading. That's where jailbreak kicks in. Also for the 4S, back and front both are glass, if you want to confirm, drop the iPhone on flat surface from a reasonable height and see yourself.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> iPhone browsers natively do not support downloading. That's where jailbreak kicks in. Also for the 4S, back and front both are glass, if you want to confirm, drop the iPhone on flat surface from a reasonable height and see yourself.



What's the use of net without downloading support? Lol seriously?

The glass is antique then, no way it was giving a feeling of glass, iWeird.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> What's the use of net without downloading support? Lol seriously?
> 
> The glass is antique then, no way it was giving a feeling of glass, iWeird.



You probably checked the iPhone and started to use it as an android and expecting it to do what an android does. If you would have read more about the iPhone the shock might have been less. 
That's the way it is with apple. If you can find the device useful with its restrictive nature, it is for you else there is always androids and lumias.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> iPhone browsers natively do not support downloading.


 WHAT?


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

WTH  really

this is against human rights


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> WHAT?



Not only that, it doesn't give you a pop up saying


> Complete action using


----------



## red dragon (Mar 27, 2013)

This is surprising to know many geeks here did not know the default browser in iPhone does not allow downloading(except PDF,MS office files)
But there are browsers which can download absolutely anything even without JB.
iTunes can be a big PITA,but if you have a large library(not talking about libraries with 1000 GB of pirated stuff)it can be helpful.
@dashing.sujay,try ifunbox,it is free and better than disk aid.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

This is kinda surprising that how a "innovative" OS like iOS doesn't/cannot support basic stuff...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> This is kinda surprising that how a "innovative" OS like iOS doesn't/cannot support basic stuff...



Second reason, i hate iPhone apart from Price.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

red dragon said:


> This is surprising to know many geeks here did not know the default browser in iPhone does not allow downloading(except PDF,MS office files)
> But there are browsers which can download absolutely anything even without JB.



Firstly, I do not belong from the herd, where people bash iDevices without even using them.

But what does apple wants to prove by restricting downloads ? Being a geek if I was not able to do then I seriously wonder how many normal people would be able to do it ?

I and everybody understands that Apple wants to alienate itself from windows world but at this cost ? No please.

Apple has been famous for plethora of issues causing bad user experience from ages. I don't know how people term iOS as "simple" ?

> File transfer issue as stated. Even in BT, FTP profile is not supported, IIRC.

> And then the infamous connector issue. When all the world is using the _de-facto_ mini-USB socket, Apple, making her arse fatter & fatter by sitting on a pile of cash, spends billions to "invent" a "revolutionary" socket. Seriously this logic is out of my understanding. Think of the end user. How is it a feasible option to use an alien socket which is much costly and not easily available ? Apple could have reduced it's costs by opting for the former, but NO, it's Apple, that too of "_blue color, not red_".

> I very well remember, when iPhone was launched long back, a very trivial yet one of the most important functions of the phone, forwarding a msg, was not possible. Now can any one answer what Apple execs thought before approving this "feature" ?



red dragon said:


> iTunes can be a big PITA,but if you have a large library(not talking about libraries with 1000 GB of pirated stuff)it can be helpful.



I can think of no condition where iTunes can be helpful.



red dragon said:


> @dashing.sujay,try ifunbox,it is free and better than disk aid.



My self-respect doesn't allows me to ask the phone and fail "once again". 

Bye Apple, I'm better with Oranges.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I believe 95% TEENS buy Iphone as a personal factor "see dude that guy has an Iphone" and all flock to him thinking he is the smartest among all and knows everything about tech


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well I believe 95% TEENS buy Iphone as a personal factor "see dude that guy has an Iphone" and all flock to him thinking he is the smartest among all and knows everything about tech


Kinda Show-off thing!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

It's the exact opposite thing I've seen, teens or schoolboys or kids nowadays buy Android, and think suddenly they become smart, smarter than others! And smartest by trash talking about iOS. While a lot of seniors, doctors and few professionals involved in other fields use iPhone! 
Hate both OS anyway.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

how can you hate Android


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well I believe 95% TEENS buy Iphone as a personal factor "see dude that guy has an Iphone" and all flock to him thinking he is the smartest among all and knows everything about tech





pratyush997 said:


> Kinda Show-off thing!



u have seen this but again 





ithehappy said:


> It's the exact opposite thing I've seen, teens or schoolboys or kids nowadays buy Android, and think suddenly they become smart, smarter than others! And smartest by trash talking about iOS. While a lot of seniors, doctors and few professionals involved in other fields use iPhone!
> Hate both OS anyway.



Kids cant afford so they go for low cost android.
White collar job people earns more and they use it only to make call and flash that apple icon at the back. They don't bother what it has and what it does.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 27, 2013)

iPhones and iPads are harder to manage. The worst part is no user accessible filesystem, very heavy dependence on iTunes. Total crap... I don't know how people can live with it...


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 27, 2013)

Better buy android and have peace of mind.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 27, 2013)

One word answer for every queries relating iOS 
iOS for Simplicity.Android for customization


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 27, 2013)

i was thinking of buying iphone but i have now changed my mind....


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> One word answer for every queries relating iOS
> iOS for Simplicity.Android for customization



Simplicity=Complexcity
Better Buy Android


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> One word answer for every queries relating iOS
> iOS for Simplicity.Android for customization


Well you know I had the same impression about iOS/iPhone! That's why I bought ma one. But really, it's not that simple. I mean you need something, will let's install that, let's install this, then it might work, it might not! Even with Cydia! I have now given up on it, what I can do on Android in 5 mins, takes forever with iPhone. Apple 'SHOULD' remove those meaningless restrictions, immediately. And I'm not at all talking about restrictions in App Store here.
Being said that, I hate Android, it's imo an  unfinished OS! But still much less restrictions, more peace of mind.
However there is still heaven and hell difference between app quality of two, I don't think there is even a comparison possible.
But one thing for sure, fanboys of each OS deserves to go to hell.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well I believe 95% TEENS buy Iphone as a personal factor "see dude that guy has an Iphone" and all flock to him thinking he is the smartest among all and knows everything about tech



It's exactly the opposite. How many iPhones do you come across ? I come across 1 in 100000.



101gamzer said:


> One word answer for every queries relating iOS
> iOS for Simplicity.Android for customization



I think you have forgot the meaning of simplicity, time to check dictionary.


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2013)

To me, iPhone is more of a status symbol. That's the reason, the new-version-of-a-iPhone costs more than the top-end-mobile of other manufacturers.
However, i like the design of iPhone for bringing the touch-screen revolution.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2013)

uh simple answer is the iphone is a very bad mp3 player 

so many things wrong with this whole scenario 

first, it's a smartphone, why tether it to a comp. the purpose of having a smartphone breaks down when you have to use it in tandem with a computer.  

then, it's mp3 files. what are mp3 files? I donno what these are, they seem very non legit. rip a cd, get it off jamendo (though the app streams), whatever... seems easier to just buy it on itunes. even so, they are physical files, and there are only so many physical files you can download. saavn, 8tracks and shoutcast can stream any kind of music, without taking space on system. 

one of the reasons why apple is simple is that it reduces your options. it is soo simple that it does not even allow you to right click and send files. that's an option it removes. 

after that, itunes is pretty smart about keeping track of the data you have, and prompts you when you do stupid things (in it's opinion) - such as having too many videos in your phone. it deletes listned to podcasts automatically and downloads new ones as and when they get published. All this means you have to spend less time managing physical files. then again, you don't need to do that at all, because well, it's a smartphone and its supposed to replace a comp  

what was the problem again? oh yeah, just add songs to the itunes library then sync them to the devices, that's how I think it works, haven't used iTunes forever... since 5.1 came out think


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

How the hell did iOS manage to have such a large market share?


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

^ that's magical bro


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dashing.Sujay,

It doesn't feel like glass because it's a phone that is not made up of 100% glass. It only has a layer of glass front and back so it won't feel like the feel associated with "usual" glass. 

Anyway, I do like the Iphone for it's premium feel. 

If Sony stopped making Xperia I'd definitely switch to Iphone camp 

Plus Jailbreak makes it a lot more useful. LOL


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

That polished glass back feel, I got when I holds xperia z


----------



## raksrules (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 3 iPhones in my family. Me, my wife and my dad use one. I might be termed a fanboi but i think that is not true. The first iPhone i bought was iPhone 4 gifted to my wife and obviously she loved it. With this i too got a chance to explore iOS and after using it extensively i found that it fit my requirements. I have android before but that does not count since it was a sub par phone with GB. I am pretty sure android is awesome and i like it in the short stint i used on the more expensive phones, ICS more, not JB yet.
After finding the iPhone useful, i got one myself, an iPhone 4S and currently using it. I knew all the restrictions and shortcomings before i took the plunge so i never complained. Out phones are jailbroken and have added many features that otherwise stock iOS does not provide. 
After experiencing iOS and feeling it was simple (leave alone the iTunes and connection to computer part) i bought a 3GS for my dad. He is more than 60 years old and had never used touch screen phones.
But to my surprise he soon got comfortable with the 3GS. I configured email for him and taught him basic stuff. One day he surprised me by saying he located some place on google maps using his phone.

So yes it is a restrictive OS and anyone who detests such OS should definitely stay away from iOS. Android is the way to go. But if one is like me who understands the shortcomings of the OS and still feels that the iPhone is useful then it is for them.

Although it is not as simple as android, since i have a jailbroken iPhone, i put my music in the default music library without the use of iTunes. Just use iFunbox to copy paste in iPhone and use a cydia app to import in iTunes. I also use the phone as a video player everyday for like 2 Hours. None of the videos are converted to MP4 and they are in original mkv,avi etc formats and use a third party player to play them. I download torrents right on the phone when required.
But yes i will surely be uncomfortable using a stock iOS device. The tweaks just make life a lot easier and experiencing the device.

Btw just a FYI...i never paid retail for all those 3 iPhones and all were bought used or in mint condition from US.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How the hell did iOS manage to have such a large market share?



Everything is “seamlessly integrated“ by Apple. Apparently non geeky people like that and hence more sales.
There are few more reasons too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2013)

Anorion said:


> one of the reasons why apple is simple is that it reduces your options. it is soo simple that it does not even allow you to right click and send files. that's an option it removes.



Yeah, reducing option makes it simpler when you are not even able to figure out how to perform the task ?



Anorion said:


> after that, itunes is pretty smart about keeping track of the data you have, and prompts you when you do stupid things (in it's opinion) - such as having too many videos in your phone. it deletes listned to podcasts automatically and downloads new ones as and when they get published. All this means you have to spend less time managing physical files. then again, you don't need to do that at all, because well, it's a smartphone and its supposed to replace a comp



What's the point of smartphone if it doesn't gives you "freedom" ? Doing things in smart way (which only Apple believes), which cripples you is not at all a smart move. Even if it is, as perceived by some _smart_ people, why not make it as optional ? Forcing things on users by crippling them is the worst thing any one can face.



Anorion said:


> what was the problem again? oh yeah, just add songs to the itunes library then sync them to the devices, that's how I think it works, haven't used iTunes forever... since 5.1 came out think



It was saying that it'd replace my whole iPhone library. 



randomuser111 said:


> Dashing.Sujay,
> 
> It doesn't feel like glass because it's a phone that is not made up of 100% glass. It only has a layer of glass front and back so it won't feel like the feel associated with "usual" glass.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree it surely feels premium, but not so fragile, until and unless you test it. 



raksrules said:


> I have 3 iPhones in my family. Me, my wife and my dad use one. I might be termed a fanboi but i think that is not true. The first iPhone i bought was iPhone 4 gifted to my wife and obviously she loved it. With this i too got a chance to explore iOS and after using it extensively i found that it fit my requirements. I have android before but that does not count since it was a sub par phone with GB. I am pretty sure android is awesome and i like it in the short stint i used on the more expensive phones, ICS more, not JB yet.
> After finding the iPhone useful, i got one myself, an iPhone 4S and currently using it. I knew all the restrictions and shortcomings before i took the plunge so i never complained. Out phones are jailbroken and have added many features that otherwise stock iOS does not provide.
> After experiencing iOS and feeling it was simple (leave alone the iTunes and connection to computer part) i bought a 3GS for my dad. He is more than 60 years old and had never used touch screen phones.
> But to my surprise he soon got comfortable with the 3GS. I configured email for him and taught him basic stuff. One day he surprised me by saying he located some place on google maps using his phone.
> ...



For the people who just need a "phone", and that too with a brand status, then iPhone is no doubt the best. But it surely defies the "smartphone" definition/standard.



thetechfreak said:


> Everything is “seamlessly integrated“ by Apple. Apparently non geeky people like that and hence more sales.
> There are few more reasons too.



Non geeky. Oh yeah. Buy a ferari limiting it to drive it like a nano, that's what Apple does. And there are no more reasons to get Apple, period.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> For the people who just need a "phone", and that too with a brand status, then iPhone is not doubt the best. But it surely defies the "smartphone" definition/standard.



If i wanted it for BRAND then i would have had an iPhone 5 now. I bought iPhone 4S when iPhone 5 was already launched and as i said before, i looked at my usage and everything and then decided. What you are doing is generalizing as all iPhone users being filthy rich and stupid people who have no idea what a smartphone should be.
Also i am no filthy rich and i would have probably never got an iPhone if i was at that time in India. But since i was in US i could buy it and as far as money is concerned, let me tell you i spent less than 900$ on those 3 phones collectively.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 28, 2013)

i still havent figured how to transfer videos and music files to ipad  owning ipad for a year now but somehow downloaded songs with third party apps
itunes was a totally **** for me


----------



## raksrules (Mar 28, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> i still havent figured how to transfer videos and music files to ipad  owning ipad for a year now but somehow downloaded songs with third party apps
> itunes was a totally **** for me



Unfortunately if you want to play videos using stock video player then they need to be in MP4 format. But you can download an app called AVPlayer which can play all kind of files. I use AVPlayer and use iFunbox to transfer the video files (you can use iTunes too).


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 28, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> i still havent figured how to transfer videos and music files to ipad  owning ipad for a year now but somehow downloaded songs with third party apps
> itunes was a totally **** for me



Here are steps try it. It worked for me
Connect you iPad to your PC->Open itunes->Go to your music files->select one and then drag to your taskbar on itunes icon and then drag it to your music folder do this for all songs "ONE BY ONE"


----------



## raksrules (Mar 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Here are steps try it. It worked for me
> Connect you iPad to your PC->Open itunes->Go to your music files->select one and then drag to your taskbar on itunes icon and then drag it to your music folder do this for all songs "ONE BY ONE"



You can let iTunes search for all music on your HDD and make a playlist of all the songs you want on the iPhone/iPod/iPad and sync the playlist. I do that.


----------



## R2K (Mar 28, 2013)

I think iphones are basically made for non-geeky rich people. And i think people in that category are the main consumers of apple.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 28, 2013)

raksrules said:


> You can let iTunes search for all music on your HDD and make a playlist of all the songs you want on the iPhone/iPod/iPad and sync the playlist. I do that.



But i don't actually i don't use iPhones my Mom Dad do. And they don't want so many songs that's why its easy for me to just drag them from folder to iTunes.
"I'm ruined by ANDROID easy UI" 



R2K said:


> I think iphones are basically made for non-geeky rich people. And i think people in that category are the main consumers of apple.



Yes, they are for them only. For us (young teens) we got android for customization.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 28, 2013)

R2K said:


> I think iphones are basically made for non-geeky rich people. And i think people in that category are the main consumers of apple.



Non Geeky is ok but rich not because in that sense all flagship androids which cost more than 30K are also meant for rich people right ?
Which implies flagship androids are for geeky and rich ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2013)

raksrules said:


> If i wanted it for BRAND then i would have had an iPhone 5 now. I bought iPhone 4S when iPhone 5 was already launched and as i said before, i looked at my usage and everything and then decided. What you are doing is generalizing as all iPhone users being filthy rich and stupid people who have no idea what a smartphone should be.
> Also i am no filthy rich and i would have probably never got an iPhone if i was at that time in India. But since i was in US i could buy it and as far as money is concerned, let me tell you i spent less than 900$ on those 3 phones collectively.



You got me wrong mate. I never said iPhone is for rich. What I meant that it's meant for only those who want a no-nonsense, out-of-the-box "ready" (subjective though),problem-less phone along with WITH a premium feel. Songs ? Who needs them !! Multitude apps ? Who cares !! The phone should work without a glitch, that's what matters.

Of course most of the iPhone users know what and how a smartphone should be, but but but; If you really think about the "smart" aspect of a smartphone, then iPhone really sucks here. As I said in my previous post, if you cripple freedom of end user, then no way the phone can be termed as smartphone, at least according to me, period.

Plus, since everybody has got different requirements, so no one has got rights to bash another. If you don't like, you're free to criticize, but constructively, not bash them like biased fanboys.

I respect every platform, personal preference simply doesn't makes any brand, device or whatever, any better. Of course + and - are always there for every thing. If only negatives aren't there, progressive development would stop, which is not gonna happen.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2013)

these self imposed restrictions... bluetooth file transfer, visible file manager, customization can be "fixed" in one software update 
android is good too, maybe even better in many ways. at least good enough to be also used untethered. 
apple managing your space is not cool, apple's prompts make you feel like a 5 year old fumbling with a device fir the first time "you seem to have too many videos, do you want to delete some?" or something like that, and itunes is pretty horrible dont even use it 
but iOS on phone is not bad, or only for rich people, or for non tech savvy people


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 28, 2013)

Acc. to me Apple products are good for show off only. 

Once I too had that song trouble, sending it to iPhone 3GS, mission was a failure.
Same is the case with WP7.5 but I was able to send with Zune(mission accomplished), although its bit of a work.

For me Symbian is more user friendly than iOS. My dad agreed that too after using my uncle's 3GS(My dad owns Nokia 5800) especially bluetooth FTP.

I think WP8(& WP7.8) will surpass & should surpass iOS. iOS is having the same boring interface since iPhone 3G(I don't know what was before that)

Same is the case with MacBook. My friend thinks his MacBook Pro worth Rs 80000 is better than windows laptops of 50-60k price range


----------



## red dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Acc. to me Apple products are good for show off...
> 
> Same is the case with MacBook. My friend thinks his MacBook Pro worth Rs 80000 is better than windows laptops of 50-60k price range



There are better things out there for show off.
Almost every other person has a iPhone.
For show off,Lumia 920/htc one would have been more appropriate.
Do you know most decent Windows laptops also cost lot of money,your 50-60k dv6 or xps etc. are not even considered decent,let alone good.


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2013)

Sometimes due to the annoying restrictions in apple iphones and windows phone its hard to consider them as actual smartphones. 
If you compare closely on features and other misc stuff , android phones are the only true "smart" phones. (I Don't wanna start a flame war on mobile OS here. . This is just my view )


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

^ It's already on.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2013)

iOS is rubbish. I've said a lot of times.

One more thing, you can only read 2-3~ days of call logs. lol.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

ico said:


> iOS is rubbish. I've said a lot of times.
> 
> One more thing, you can only read 2-3~ days of call logs. lol.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2013)

And rubbish cannot be used for show off


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 29, 2013)

^unless the 'rubbish' has a bitten apple symbol on it


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2013)

^
true


----------



## raksrules (Mar 29, 2013)

ico said:


> iOS is rubbish. I've said a lot of times.
> 
> One more thing, you can only read 2-3~ days of call logs. lol.



You meant 2-3 days ?
Because I can see even 15 days back of logs. Or you meant max 30 days ? Then I am sorry I don't know.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2013)

raksrules said:


> You meant 2-3 days ?
> Because I can see even 15 days back of logs. Or you meant max 30 days ? Then I am sorry I don't know.



Yes he meant 2-3 days only.

You're able to do so because you have already JB'ed your iPhone, and I guess he hasn't.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2013)

raksrules said:


> You meant 2-3 days ?
> Because I can see even 15 days back of logs. Or you meant max 30 days ? Then I am sorry I don't know.


Depends on the number of calls you get. My father is able to see only ~3 days on the phone because he receives a lot of phone calls.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

ico said:


> Depends on the number of calls you get. My father is able to see only ~3 days on the phone because he receives a lot of phone calls.



My father too only can see max 3days call logs


----------



## theterminator (Apr 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> So I had iPhone 4s in my hands which belonged to an uncle of my friend. Had used his phone once before; Slick interface, nothing new to mention. The whole incident started when he asked me to send some songs to it. I already knew that iTunes was required for it. My friend had some software which he had downloaded to transfer songs, but it required iTunes. My "journey" began now. I downloaded iTunes. Played it with for half an hour, couldn't figure out how to transfer songs.  Searched all over net but nothing helped me.
> 
> I tried some other softs, hoping to get some help. But nothing worked. A software called *DiskAid* allowed me access to iPhone folders with power to transfer files. But to my surprise nothing changed in the iPhone.
> 
> ...



Were those songs pirated?



ico said:


> iOS is *rubbish*. I've said a lot of times.



one of the most greatest inventions and you call it rubbish. Wow!


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Were those songs pirated?
> 
> 
> 
> one of the most greatest inventions and you call it rubbish. Wow!



It was one of the most bro "it was"


----------



## raksrules (Apr 1, 2013)

ico said:


> Depends on the number of calls you get. My father is able to see only ~3 days on the phone because he receives a lot of phone calls.



I did not know that. Apologies.



dashing.sujay said:


> Yes he meant 2-3 days only.
> 
> You're able to do so because you have already JB'ed your iPhone, and I guess he hasn't.



I don't think jailbreak is of any play here. As @ico mentioned it is dependent on number of calls one receives / does in which case mine would be less calls and hence i have more log data.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> It was one of the most bro "it was"



isn't it still?


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Were those songs pirated?



so u mean unless the songs have iTunes DRM it wont work in iPhone?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2013)

there are n number of ways to consume music on iphone, official apps, IAP tracks in rhythm games, youtube, internet radio apps, podcasts
using an iOS device is different from using any other device out there, and there are some shifts in how you use your device over time, trying to give a sense of what it feels to actually like this ecosystem, and prefer it to alternatives  
goes from 
using free apps only > using paid apps only
having lots of music, ebooks, comics, podcasts, videos and photos > only podcasts and apps, photos and videos in apple cloud 
thinking IAP is a waste of money, instead picking up content during price drops > realising that everything drops to free some time or the other, better to invest in IAP exclusively  (eg: instead of picking up infinity blade when it hits $1, wait for it to hit 0 and then pick up $1 worth of coin that is with you at the start of every new bloodline1. a fraction of even iOS users see it this way, if you can check out the vehement comments against IAP at toucharcade forums, which is iOS gaming HQ.) 
using apps > using subscription based services 

all this takes time, nobody can be expected to know what they need and enjoy the second they pick up a pod.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Were those songs pirated?
> 
> 
> 
> one of the most greatest inventions and you call it rubbish. Wow!



How and why should it matter ?

And what "inventions" are you talking about which apparently most of us are failing to see ?


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know what you are talking about, but syncing songs is pretty simple. Must be a problem at your side.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2013)

the source does not matter, as long as you are flexible enough to switch to a new one every know and then
tbh, if you are using grooveshark or 8tracks, you are very prolly using "pirated" content 
piracy is free only for nubs, there is some cost with piracy also. real content is paid only, even if it is pirated. maybe a private tracker has a catalogue of every album out there in ogg, mp3 diff bitrates and flac format. the prolem has always been free / paid content catching up to the benefits of pirated content, and apple is right in the forefront of this battle, making digital distribution of content easy.

apple invented nothing. for that matter, all phones are the same underneath. apple's unique designs are restricted to the usb connector and the screws. 

wanna know one prolem that cannot be fixed with a software update.


----------



## Windows (Apr 2, 2013)

> wanna know one prolem that cannot be fixed with a software update.


the problem is that the "required software update" never comes....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2013)

I just dont understand the mindset of people. They think anything Apple is necessarily bad. The main source of the heat is the gross overpricing IMO. I too feel the iPhone is just way too overpriced. But then again Apple is providing official updates for the next 3 years. One can say we can install custom ROMs on our Android phone but things like installing a boot loader and installing custom ROMs is not easy for the average user. Even flagship models of Samsung, HTC etc take atleast a month to get newest official update. 
Apple didn't invent anything new. They just implemented the technology in a proper way.

@sumonpathak wrong. Just about every mp3 works. iTunes DRM is not a necessity.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I just dont understand the mindset of people. They think anything Apple is necessarily bad. The main source of the heat is the gross overpricing IMO. I too feel the iPhone is just way too overpriced. But then again Apple is providing official updates for the next 3 years. One can say we can install custom ROMs on our Android phone but things like installing a boot loader and installing custom ROMs is not easy for the average user. Even flagship models of Samsung, HTC etc take atleast a month to get newest official update.
> Apple didn't invent anything new. They just implemented the technology in a proper way.



^+1 
i should have wrote "innovations" instead of "inventions" , sorry, my bad.


----------



## dixit8611 (Apr 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I just dont understand the mindset of people. They think anything Apple is necessarily bad. The main source of the heat is the gross overpricing IMO. I too feel the iPhone is just way too overpriced. But then again Apple is providing official updates for the next 3 years


One of my freind has recently purchased apply iphone 3 and he is not able to install a single app from istore because the os version his phone supports is outdated and no app supports it 





> . One can say we can install custom ROMs on our Android phone but things like installing a boot loader and installing custom ROMs is not easy for the average user.


 Only if average user is not interested in trying a Rom otherwise i don't understand what is so difficult in downloading a Rom,reboot in recovery mode and then clicking next.next .....next..... 





> Even flagship models of Samsung, HTC etc take atleast a month to get newest official update.


True, but again i don't understand why people are so much obsessed with the updates ? I am still not able to figure out what improvements  jelly bean has over ICS ? If some update is important and is related to some issue or performance eg sudden death issue in xz then update is definite and will be done asap.



> They just implemented the technology in a proper way


Apple is just providing timely updates that's it and update doesn't mean more features, more performance, more productivity. Sometimes it just mean bypassing lock screen hack


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> Apple is just providing timely updates that's it and update doesn't mean more features, more performance, more productivity. Sometimes it just mean bypassing lock screen hack



Dude, Apple is one of the leaders in innovations. Just look at some of the products man: 
1. *iPhone* destroyed the existing phones all around the world (BlackBerry in USA, in India, although indirectly through other companies like Samsung which copied Apple because an average indian couldn't afford iphone . And now you have every company producing smartphones). 
2. *iPod* destroyed existing portable music , video players from Sony, Philips, etc. And then their's iPod Touch.
3. *iPad* (don't have anything to say as you can see the flood of Tablets ) 
4. *MacBook Air* (Almost every other company now has an ultra book).


----------



## raksrules (Apr 2, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> One of my freind has recently purchased apply iphone 3 and he is not able to install a single app from istore because the os version his phone supports is outdated and no app supports it  .



What is Apply iPhone 3 ? Some sort of clone ?
And what is iPhone 3 ? Never heard of anything like that ?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

raksrules said:


> What is Apply iPhone 3 ? Some sort of clone ?
> And what is iPhone 3 ? Never heard of anything like that ?



i think he's referring to the iPhone 3G.


----------



## dixit8611 (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i think he's referring to the iPhone 3G.


yES, i was talking about 3G.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> Apple is just providing timely updates that's it and update doesn't mean more features, more performance, more productivity. Sometimes it just mean bypassing lock screen hack


unfortunately it does, and that is a problem. and not everyone wants more features, performance and productivity. some prefer the phone they bought, and not the phone apple decides they need two years later. anyone remember them pushing their own maps instead of google maps? app shopper got pulled, only those who already have it, have not deleted the content on their device can continue to use it. a third party service called tapjoy was banned some time ago, and that bought about some disruptive changes. so it is not a stable ecosystem by any means. 

the 5 year old phone no longer has supported apps, but the 4 year old phone does


----------



## raksrules (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i think he's referring to the iPhone 3G.



Ok in that case i am not sure from where and why his friend got iPhone 3G? He should have probably went for 3GS.
Also as far as i know, iPhone 3G was introduced back in 2008 which is like 5 years old and then he expects everything to be compatible with that.

But yes i do agree with the fact that the app store should have older iOS compatible apps so that people with older devices or those who do not wish to update iOS should have the ability to download the apps compatible with older iOS versions.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

ico said:


> Depends on the number of calls you get. My father is able to see only ~3 days on the phone because he receives a lot of phone calls.





shreymittal said:


> My father too only can see max 3days call logs





raksrules said:


> I did not know that. Apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think jailbreak is of any play here. As @ico mentioned it is dependent on number of calls one receives / does in which case mine would be less calls and hence i have more log data.



All of your recent calls are stored in the call_history.db file. That file is a SQLite file which you can easily open. I noticed there are a few parameters in there and one is call history limit which is set to 100, which means it can hold 100 of your most recent calls.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 2, 2013)

I am kinda surprised at this. I have a female friend who has all her songs neatly placed in her iPhone and she never once asked me about it. She is the same girl who gave me a HDD filled with viruses which got my files screwed. May be it's just our droid minds screwing us up 

The only annoying attribute about iOS I felt is that one cannot delete a song from the phone/iPod itself. (don't tell me this is possible)

I actually like itunes since it saves me the hassle of transferring the songs individually into specific folders. I initially enjoyed drag and drop on my android but later on as my collection grew it became pretty much evident that I could not manually add songs everytime. 
As for my friends, 50% of whom use iPhone, they have downloaded some pirated app on their JBed phone and get their songs. 

Now that I think about it, a conflict between iOS and Android, even when being specific to just music is quite conflicting. For example, in my car, connecting my phone is more convenient for me since I can control playback through my steering controls, but I cannot make any changes on the phone, whereas when an iOS device is connected, I can control the songs but not the folders (which is annoying and difficult), but the playback can be controlled through the iDevice itself, which means a specific song can be selected much faster, but not by me and also rendering my steering mounted controls useless. But that in a way puts the passenger in control and prevents driver distraction while providing better control on playback. 
Now this is very scenario specific but you will notice that iOS and android always excel in different areas which makes pitting them against each other difficult. 

Same reason why I am scared of a life where both my phone and tab are powered by the same OS


----------



## raksrules (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> The only annoying attribute about iOS I felt is that one cannot delete a song from the phone/iPod itself. (don't tell me this is possible)



As a matter of fact it is possible to delete a song from iPhone / iPod directly without iTunes. No jailbreak needed. Just swipe across the song and a DELETE button will appear. Click that and the song is deleted.
But since the song is still in your iTunes library on your PC the next time you sync your music with the device, it will appear back so it would good if you deleted the song from your library as well.

Check this attachment...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2013)

yep, discovered that backwards swipe thing only recently, it can be used to delete almost anything in a list, even works on messages


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2013)

i think sujay is android user.

If he goes on to review iphone, we can definately rant about everything.

Please don't blame steve jobs.Did he design ios?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 3, 2013)

I should check it out. Which version of iOS are you using? I tried the reverse swipe before too so it must have been added recently.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I should check it out. Which version of iOS are you using? I tried the reverse swipe before too so it must have been added recently.



iOS 5.1.1. I am not sure if it came with ios 5 or it was there before in iOS 4.x but my gut feeling says it should have been there.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I should check it out. Which version of iOS are you using? I tried the reverse swipe before too so it must have been added recently.



It is there since ios 5.
I found one thing really confusing here...even my mother can transfer music from computer to her ipod touch using itunes without a hitch...and some folks here(some love to call themselves power user,who flash their android phone's ROM more often than changing clothes)find it difficult to sync iphone with itunes.It's a strange world we are living in!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, but syncing songs is pretty simple. Must be a problem at your side.



There was no problem from my side. Everything was installed fresh, and I tried all possible solutions. Problem was that while syncing nothing was transferred. Another way by clicking some _"Add to" under iPhone in iTunes_ was shown in many tutorials, but that button was not present in my system where it should have been. :/



Sarath said:


> I am kinda surprised at this. I have a female friend who has all her songs neatly placed in her iPhone and she never once asked me about it. She is the same girl who gave me a HDD filled with viruses which got my files screwed. May be it's just our droid minds screwing us up



I can just say she was lucky.



Sarath said:


> I actually like itunes since it saves me the hassle of transferring the songs individually into specific folders. I initially enjoyed drag and drop on my android but later on as my collection grew it became pretty much evident that I could not manually add songs everytime.



Playlist management system is present on most of the players. Adding syncing playlist an "option" is good, but forcing ? Give me a break. What if I want to send a single song ?



gopi_vbboy said:


> i think sujay is android user.
> 
> If he goes on to review iphone, we can definately rant about everything.
> 
> Please don't blame steve jobs.Did he design ios?



hahaha I used android for just more than a month. My regular phone is and has been a normal Java based phone.

And I haven't ranted over "iPhone" yet, nor would I. I was just cursing iOS limitations.

And Steve Jobs didn't designed iOS. So didn't Shahjahan made TajMahal. I don't know how can you ignore the fact that the _only_ exces pass the design/features/whatsoever list after their discussion.



red dragon said:


> It is there since ios 5.
> I found one thing really confusing here...even my mother can transfer music from computer to her ipod touch using itunes without a hitch...and some folks here(some love to call themselves power user,who flash their android phone's ROM more often than changing clothes)find it difficult to sync iphone with itunes.It's a strange world we are living in!



I really wish I could reply you if you stop your anti-droid attitude. I am no self proclaimed geek; neither do I have biased iOS against android. Mistakes do happen, and only to accept (& resolve) that, I had created this thread. But as it's said, haters will hate and lovers will love, after all it's a free world.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

sure. always wanted to have this discussion and flesh out all the faults with iOS. think iOS users hate apple too, but for totally different reasons, not for itunes or bluetooth or any of the stuff that can be fixed with a sw update 

-pulling apps

-random and irregular approval process

-apps are different according to region 

-updates bring about disruptive changes, you have to familiarize yourself with the device again 

-freemium model, which disillusions developers and makes them waste their time if the app is not a super mega hit, maybe this model can work on android because of the sheer numbers

-changing app store rules, have appshopper, dosbox, and a ton of other apps that are pulled, so have no clue what _other iOS users_ are talking about when they complain! if I tell someone to just install appshopper to check out price drops, and put in a wishlist so they get alerted whenever an app they want drops... it can't be done anymore. tapjoy also got nuked. this means that even if your app gets approved, tomorrow apple can change the rules and pull it out.

-two barriers of entry for every app, the initial purchase and then all the IAP goodies, so much so that no IAP is an advertised feature 

-lack of flexibility for developers to release and test beta versions, or daily builds, by default this is done by releasing the app in Canada

-pricing of the apps is not consistent with the pricing of the apps on other platforms - some times it is more, at times it is less. think the developers can use android as a marketing medium, release the apps for free on droids, and then charge the iOS users for using the same popular apps. 

-all content, ebooks, music, apps drifting to the 0.99 price point, and the quality is getting aligned to that price point only, we need more $5 and $10 apps that don't price drop. World of goo could hold and command a $20 price point, but it also dropped to 0.99 and will prolly go free at some point

-if you get a pad after you own a couple of pods and phones, you will have to re-invest in the apps that are not universal, you simply cannot upgrade after paying the price difference

-sony and nintendo releasing limited content, even though there is immense demand for their apps, so much so that spoof and copycat apps reach the top

-the best people in the business are just ripping of and re-skinning popular titles and releasing em, zynga and gameloft are the two biggest criminals, every new and novel game is just another genre of games for them 

can go on and on... but it is in this vein


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:
			
		

> -changing app store rules, have appshopper, dosbox, and a ton of other apps that are pulled, so have no clue what other iOS users are talking about when they complain! if I tell someone to just install appshopper to check out price drops, and put in a wishlist so they get alerted whenever an app they want drops... it can't be done anymore. tapjoy also got nuked. this means that even if your app gets approved, tomorrow apple can change the rules and pull it out.



Seriously, this is so anti-dev. Still if devs crave for iOS dev, then I can't think of an answer.



			
				Anorion said:
			
		

> if you get a pad after you own a couple of pods and phones, you will have to re-invest in the apps that are not universal, you simply cannot upgrade after paying the price difference



What % of apps are "universal" ?

______________________________________

By your bump, I must update the thread.

The iPhone 4S of my friend's unlce was given to him as gift by his best buddy.

So two days back, I went to his house, then I saw his best buddy there. After a while, uncle said by pointing towards me, "dekho gaane transfer ho gaye" (See, songs have been transferred). His best buddy then said, "*arre hota kaise nahi, 1 lakh ka laptop jo hai*"  (He had a latitude). Then he started bragging about his 1 lakhiya laptop.

I just lol'd and walked away.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Seriously, this is so anti-dev. Still if devs crave for iOS dev, then I can't think of an answer.
> What % of apps are "universal" ?



apple still pays out developers more. android is fragmented, and plus there is the piracy issue. 

there is also a direct connect between the developer and the market. if you are an ios user, and you demand a feature, the devs take you seriously, not just another random comment, and they seek feedback outside their own home pages and the app store. for example, one of the earliest games on ios, orbital. The game was already perfect enough to be showcased by Jobs at a keynote. then the orbital developer posted a thread on toucharcade forums asking for features and new game modes ios users want, set up a poll, and put those features in new game modes. That particular dev plays by both store design principles, the apple version has soothing, calm music; the droid version has a funky techno soundtrack. Like the android version more just because of the music. 

it goes beyond just apps, the few devices support a huge range of accessories and the apps that go with those accessories as well. it's just easier for even the biggest brands to focus solely on ios. android is simply not worth the trouble. 

*i.imgur.com/rNm9pAD.jpg

only a negligible fraction of the iOS apps are universal. Sword and Sworcery EP has a universal version and a pocket version, but that is rare, most have a pocket version and a HD version and these are not inter-compatible with the devices. Ideal would be three versions, universal, HD and pocket. 

android is doing good, till last year DS and PSP were more serious competition to iOS, now it looks like ios+android are eating into the console market share - ps3/xbox/wii. maybe wii will be gobbled up first.


----------

